# Cadiz vs. Alicante, Alicante province



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am a 28 year old looking to stay in Southern Spain this upcoming summer for 4-6 weeks. I have friend who will be coming with me, but he will probably stay another month or two longer than me.

This thread is about cost of living! I've tried to narrow down my search, and think I have it narrowed down to Cadiz and Alicante (in Alicante province) as where I would like to make "home base". What I'm having a hard time find is REASONABLE RENTS!! Ideally I would like to rent a 1 or 2 bedroom apartment for that time but all the prices I've found in both cities have been outrageous. I understand it's the summer but NOTHING justifies USD$3,370 for a two bedroom apartment in CADIZ!!! I live in LA and for that price I could rent out a nice house.

Anyway I am also open to renting a room in a "piso compartido" situation. What I would like to know is it possible to find a room to rent for US$500/month? Our max for a room renting situation would be US$600. 

And what about furnished rentals? Is US1300/month out of the question? If so I can live with renting rooms....I did the same thing in Buenos Aires.

Also which city has better public transportation? Nightlife? Input would be amazing so that I can pick one of these cities! My head is spinning. Also my budget including rent would ideally be US$1500-1800. Is that a reasonable budget for those cities to live comfortably?

Thank you in advance


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

There is a very short season in Cádiz; July and August only. Therefore rents are at a premium. But would have thought you could just make it on $3,370 - but it won´t be a choice rental. 

Davexf


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Ridiculous. Try looking in the real world. For such a short length of stay you should not be looking for the super deluxe A1+.

Alquiler Pisos Cádiz - Enalquiler.com


----------



## Katiebelle2882 (Dec 17, 2012)

could not agree more Baldi. I have looked EXTENSIVELY into Alicante for my boyfriend and I and we found literally hundreds of 2-3 bedroom apts for under $1000 USD a month. There were many that were well under $700-$800 even. I have NO idea what you have been looking at and admittedly I haven't looked at Cadiz but I think you must be looking in the wrong place, or looking at super high end luxury (which I am still skeptical bc the ones that had pools and were very very nice ion Alicante were MAYBE $1400 USD or less. And I am from NYC so I know about high rents and luxury apts. Ugh, people from LA! We don't call it LA LA Land for nothing.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

You will easily get a place for your budget of $500 USD (375 Euros) in Alicante, on enalquiler.com alone there are just over 34 pages of places for you 375 euros and less in the Alicante area.


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

WHOA. Baldi/Katibelle PUMP YOUR BREAKS! I came on here looking for advice, NOT a lecture and certainly not some snot lambasting my city and insulting me at the same time. You don't know me, stop with the assumptions. I came on here because I couldn't find anything in that price range. AND NO, I wasn't looking for high-end luxury silly girl. I rented a room out in a piso comaprtido in Buenos Aires for a year, and the search was much easier. And even trying to find a furnished apartment was much simpler. Not to mention I'm a waiter at the moment, and currently in school so living the high life?! I wish! 

I admit I found some luck with "milanuncios" and pisos compartidos but haven't found such luck with furnished apartments. Now since my first post asking for help I've had a poster tell me I was silly for even considering looking during that time frame, another telling me I'm looking for the "highlife" and another insulting the city in which I was born.

Would be much appreciated if someone could point me to a link where I can actually FIND these so called apartments en masse, rather than insulting or lambasting me. Thanks in advance.

ETA: Richtuk, thank you for bucking the trend and being helpful.


----------



## Katiebelle2882 (Dec 17, 2012)

idealista.com — casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. anuncios gratis

Has TONS of apts. I just cannot imagine where you were looking. The whole reason I am thinking about moving to Spain is because rents are so absurdly low, so the price range you quoted is something I haven't even seen. What I have seen are 4-5 bedroom houses for less then $1000 a month, so the idea that you are looking at $3000 and up is just a little off for anyone who has done any research at all on the Spanish real estate market.


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

*Just what I was looking for the 1st time...thanks*



Katiebelle2882;1018928
Has TONS of apts. I just cannot imagine where you were looking. The whole reason I am thinking about moving to Spain is because rents are so absurdly low said:


> Katie maybe you can't read. I WASN'T looking for a place that was $3000 and up. That was all that I was finding....well between 2000-3000 for the time that I wanted to come (August). In fact I received that quote via email directly from an owner. And NO the apartment was nothing fancy, which was even more shocking.
> 
> I posted on the thread because my initial searches on craigslist, spain-holiday(com) and pisocompartido (com) were not bearing fruit. I just STARTED my research, so again that's why I was looking for help. Nice that you were helpful the second time around. Thanks anyway....I guess.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Exxtol said:


> Katie maybe you can't read. I WASN'T looking for a place that was $3000 and up. That was all that I was finding....well between 2000-3000 for the time that I wanted to come (August). In fact I received that quote via email directly from an owner. And NO the apartment was nothing fancy, which was even more shocking.
> 
> I posted on the thread because my initial searches on craigslist, spain-holiday(com) and pisocompartido (com) were not bearing fruit. I just STARTED my research, so again that's why I was looking for help. Nice that you were helpful the second time around. Thanks anyway....I guess.


I think the point is you're looking for what is essentially a 'holiday let' - anything less than a year will be considered a 'holiday let' by landlords - at the peak season - so yes, you WILL be asked for those seemingly ridiculous rates - they will expect you to pay holiday rates

at any other time of year & for long residential contracts, rents will be maybe 1/10 of that rate


as a US citizen you won't be able to get a long term contract from many landlords or agents now - they have started to insist on seeing resident certificates/cards for foreigners & you won't have one


that's not to say that you _won't _get a short let at a lower rate - I'm just trying to explain why it could well be difficult


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

> WHOA. Baldi/Katibelle PUMP YOUR BREAKS! I came on here looking for advice, NOT a lecture and certainly not some snot lambasting my city and insulting me at the same time.


My comment of Ridiculous referred to the prices that you were getting and I gave you the link to a website that would give you more reasonable prices although, quite what your enquiry was that got you a website with very high prices...

I gave you no lecture nor did I lambast your city nor did I insult you. Your apology for calling me a snot will be accepted.


----------



## Katiebelle2882 (Dec 17, 2012)

I lambasted his city lol. I know you are from Britain but perhaps you know about the NY-LA thing. rarely does someone from one city like the other one! LA is lala land though.

Exxtol can you extend your stay so you aren't looking at "holiday" lets. I do tend to see on idealista shorter term lets for much less then you have been quoted. I guess you never know.


----------

